# Salomon Sizing



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm looking at a pair of Salomon boots and was wondering how close they usually run on sizing. I normally wear a size 14 and most shops don't carry them that big so I would have to order them. Before I do I just wondered if anyone had any experience. 

Thanks,


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Downsize. I typicall wear a size 7 shoe, but am a 6 in the Optima's.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is good to hear. 14s are hard enough to find to even order. I'll have to at least find a place to try a pair on before I buy but it is tough.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Downsize. I typicall wear a size 7 shoe, but am a 6 in the Optima's.


I agree. I normally wear a 9 shoe, but wear size 8 F20s.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I typically wear a 10.5 shoe and I have 9.5 F22s. I wish they were 10s.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I wear a 14 in my current boot and a 14 in all my athletic shoes but a 13 in dress shoe. Yesterday I found a great deal on a pair of last years Malamutes in size 13 so I ordered them. I hate ordering stuff like this but even at most shops I would have to do the same. Hopefully they will be here next week and I can give them a try.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Measure your foot in metric. That's how Salomon does things. A size US 13 is ment to fit a 30.5cm foot.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

measuring my foot that way shows that a 30.5 should be fine it is just a matter of they fit once I get a sock on and all the padding in the boot. I checked my local shop and they don't sell Salomon so I'm just going to give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

I wear a size 11 street shoe, size 9.5 in burton boots and 10.5 in salomon F22's. I had a 10 in the salomon F22 and lost two nails on both feet after 2 days riding. They don't pack out hardly at all.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I do wear a 13 in a dress shoe so I know I can wear a 13 but I'm just worried about them being to tight for snowboarding. I've always thought you wanted them a bit tighter so your foot wouldn't move around so much but I'm not up for losing anymore toe nails. I've done enough of that from shoes that are a size to small.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

don't get me wrong, the salomon boots are great, it's just they don't need to be sized own quiet as much as boots with removable liners, so I size down 1.5 sizes for burton, but only .5 for salomon, are 2 sizes for 32, but each person's foot is different.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> Yeah, I do wear a 13 in a dress shoe so I know I can wear a 13 but I'm just worried about them being to tight for snowboarding. I've always thought you wanted them a bit tighter so your foot wouldn't move around so much but I'm not up for losing anymore toe nails. I've done enough of that from shoes that are a size to small.


You want the boots snug, not tight. Once they pack out, they should fit great.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I guess tight wasn't the right word. I got my shipping confirmation today so they should be here.... well sometime. I've requested a tracking number but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Downsize. I typicall wear a size 7 shoe, but am a 6 in the Optima's.


Same boot as me! How do you like them?
I can't believe how much I love this boot, can wear the whole car ride between Whis & Van (1.5 hr) and loooooove mocking skiers and their clunking around.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

So my Malamutes came today. These things are great. They are so freaking stiff compared to my burton freestyles. It will be a welcome change. Now I just have to let the knee heal up enough to get a day out on the hill....


----------

